# General > Technical Support >  Can't access e-mail from phone.

## dl757

I can't access my AOL mail from my Moto E phone. Keep on getting Internal error message. My wife has the same phone and same problem.
Also my Nexus 7 tablet has the same problem, not getting an error message, just not updating. 
Any ideas please

----------


## dx100uk

h
as It ever worked?

dx

----------

